# Panther Creek Falls in HDR



## GAJoe (Oct 12, 2013)

With the harsh light I couldn't get an image that wasn't blown out on the right without being under exposed on the left so I went HDR. Packed in 20 lbs (camera gear and tripod) to be ready fo anything.




Without a size reference you cant tell how big this falls is.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow that is awesome. Great post work.


----------



## kno3mike (Oct 13, 2013)

"I'll frame that one".....thanks for posting.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 13, 2013)

Great shot.  HDR really worked in that light.

Hoss


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Oct 14, 2013)

Great, cool image.  Work paid off for sure.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 14, 2013)

> Without a size reference you cant tell how big this falls is.



I've got some pictures of the same falls and noticed the same thing. I had a hard time getting a picture that wasn't full of people swimming.


----------



## GAJoe (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys! My  modem has been out for a couple days.
It took using multiple exposures from:





to this:





and four more in between.
I've seen other good ones that were taken on overcast days with long exposures but I like to see some sunshine.



Dr. Strangelove said:


> I've got some pictures of the same falls and noticed the same thing. I had a hard time getting a picture that wasn't full of people swimming.



I intentionally went early to beat the crowd.


----------



## GAJoe (Oct 19, 2013)

Found this for size reference:


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 28, 2013)

I'll see if I can dig mine up, if you don't mind.


----------

